# NUESTRA NUEVA REINA



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

la actual miss peru 2005


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

noooooooooooooooooooooo !!!
mil veces me quedo con la de ucayali !!!!
aunque algo es algo ...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Para mi es fea...por lo menos su cara no me gusta.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

esta esta mas bonita que tracy es la verdad!!!! pero en estas fotos no se le ve muy bien


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

ya perdimos


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo prefiero mil veces a Tracy, pucha ojalá gane....


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Si como que tiene cara de caballo


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

njpch said:


> Si como que tiene cara de caballo


Si te dice para salir juntos?.....que respondes?....no me gustan los caballos?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

JAJAJAJAJA...Caballo?? Jajaja buena!!


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

La de Ucayali esta mejor, pero igual esta no esta mal tampoco.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

yo creo que el diria: "me encantan los caballos"


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

" te monto?"


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En vez de caballo hubieran dicho yegua, aunque la flaca esta bien, esta perfecta, comparado con el promedio de las peruanas!..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

el único problema con tracy es que es chata, 1.72m!!!! una miss debe pasar del 1.75


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> el único problema con tracy es que es chata, 1.72m!!!! una miss debe pasar del 1.75


What? 1.72 es chata, pucha, o sea que yo soy enano...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Para mi de cuerpo esta perfecta...y si tiene el caracter y personalidad de Maju
me olvido de los caballos


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> What? 1.72 es chata, pucha, o sea que yo soy enano...



somos! guillermo, tú y yo :grouphug:


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

F.....DE FEA, F..... DE FOCA, F...... DE FAT, F..... DE FRAUDE, F DE FANTASMABORICA,
F....ETC, F....ETC, F.....ETC NO PASA NADA...... LA DE UCAYALI ERA LA VOZ....


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Lo que son los programas y la prensa lo ke han dado mucha bola


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

OMAR24 said:


> la actual miss peru 2005



Jamás vi una sonrisa tan falsa en mi vida


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Yo soy honesto no es fea pero esta no gana ni a palos.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De que no gana, no gana, pero es que hay que reconocer que el peru no tiene tantas bellezas como Venezuela o Colombia, asi que esta chica nos representa bien.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jeje, pero entonces mejor ni mandar una que nos "representa" porque si estamos asi, ya sabemos que no ganaremos.

Sigo pensando, Tracy debio ganar.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Tracy Corazón!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que los concursos de belleza son muy frivolos, no les encuentro sentido, pero ni modo, no se quien era tracy, pero a mi me gustaba mas la miss pucallpa, ella debio ganar..


----------



## ImmanuelKant (Apr 21, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> De que no gana, no gana, pero es que hay que reconocer que el peru no tiene tantas bellezas como Venezuela o Colombia, asi que esta chica nos representa bien.



Es cierto, tio, nos faltan bellezas..









Claudia Cicirello









Anahí Gonzales









Kathy Caballero









Valeria De Santis









Antonia Del Solar









Geraldine Cateriano









Giuliana Weston









Cecilia Carpio









Maria Ines Cerdeña









Elba Miasta









Narda Devescovi









Ornella Puccio









Ivette Santa Maria


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Valeria de santis es la que sale en un video de gianmarco?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me quedo con Ornella Puccio...


----------

